

Source: Apple set to acquire Path in an attempt to bolster iOS social cred - daegloe
http://pando.com/2014/09/09/source-apple-set-to-acquire-path-in-an-attempt-to-bolster-ios-social-cred/

======
omarforgotpwd
"Apple acquires failed social network to add to portfolio of failed social
networks"

